# Activated GoBank Account



## Marina1985 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good Morning,

I Just Recently Activated My GoBank Account With Uber .. I Was Wondering If This System Does An Instant Pay? And How Do You Go About It? For Some Reason I Can't Figure It Out How To Do It Online If It's True.. 

Thank You!


----------



## La71cao (Jan 20, 2016)

I deactivated my go bank account, there was a pending lawsuit on Facebook


----------



## Pegasus8264 (Dec 1, 2014)

Marina1985 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I Just Recently Activated My GoBank Account With Uber .. I Was Wondering If This System Does An Instant Pay? And How Do You Go About It? For Some Reason I Can't Figure It Out How To Do It Online If It's True..
> 
> Thank You!


Go to earnings and scroll to instant pay. It's really easy and quick.


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

Go to help. Click on driver pay. Click on instant pay. A link will appear to Gobank card. Click transfer. Voila, money on the card.


----------



## UBERNEWBIE#1 (May 10, 2015)

OK Here is step by step instructions: Open the Uber-partner app, Click the "Earnings" link at the bottom of the app, if you have worked and there is money showing click the bottom or top amount that is showing (does not matter which one you click), click the earnings help link, click the driver payments link, click the "what is instant pay?" link, click the INSTANT PAY FAQ link, click the Uber link which opens into other links, click the partner earnings link, scroll over to the "instant pay" link and click it, last - click the transfer now link. This will work if you have successful activated your Go-bank account on line. COMPLICATED- YES. You can put in your Gobank account number or your own personal checking account number into the uber app and you will still get your money. You are allowed about seven withdrawals in a week. I reached my withdrawal limit after seven withdrawals and was told that I had to wait until next week before I could do more withdrawals. There is no such thing as unlimited daily withdrawals- there is a limit.


----------



## CandyHowardCounty (May 18, 2016)

OK....so this is cool, but FYI to those of us that are new....you are required to complete 2 weeks and 25 trips to qualify for the instant pay card. I havent yet reached, but im really happy about this option.


----------

